# 1099 help



## Freeto16 (Apr 7, 2017)

Alright so this will be my first year with having drove for uber. My 1099 says I only made $700 but when I calculated all the money I made it was over $2,000. What should I do about this? Help please


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Freeto16 said:


> Alright so this will be my first year with having drove for uber. My 1099 says I only made $700 but when I calculated all the money I made it was over $2,000. What should I do about this? Help please


Look at your records closely. Add up your bank deposits, check your Uber trip online records etc... and try to find a discrepancy. It's really nothing you need to worry about, it's more of a problem for Uber than you.


----------



## Freeto16 (Apr 7, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> Look at your records closely. Add up your bank deposits, check your Uber trip online records etc... and try to find a discrepancy. It's really nothing you need to worry about, it's more of a problem for Uber than you.


Okay so when it comes to my taxes should I use the $700 they are saying? Right now I'm going through all my earnings and getting the totals for the fare, uber fees, and all my miles.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Freeto16 said:


> Okay so when it comes to my taxes should I use the $700 they are saying? Right now I'm going through all my earnings and getting the totals for the fare, uber fees, and all my miles.


You're required to report all your income, if it's more than $700 report it all.


----------

